# Trailers and trikes



## Redmountduo (27 Apr 2010)

The new Croozer cargo trailer for the GREAT ESCAPE in 2012.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2010)

I'm thinking about a trailer for the future dog - I'd quite like it to come riding with me. How much difference do they make in everyday riding? Assume the dog is 20kg or similar, will it make me painfully slow?


----------



## Redmountduo (27 Apr 2010)

They are ok. Prefer this one to the BOB we had before.
Speed is fine after the first few outings...just be aware of it on the long downhills, allow a little more for braking.
Have seen a number of dogs being trailed, they all seemed happy enough.


----------



## trickletreat (27 Apr 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> I'm thinking about a trailer for the future dog - I'd quite like it to come riding with me. How much difference do they make in everyday riding? Assume the dog is 20kg or similar, will it make me painfully slow?



Nice combo guys, have you spoken to tigerbitten re his towing experiences.

Auntie Helen, I have been using a Thorax trike fitted with a hub motor, towing my daughter in a trailer. The thorax weighed in fully kitted at 37kgs and daughter and trailer at 32kgs.

On the flat the motor would take us to 15mph, but I could maintain that comfortably when switching the power off. On inclines, the speed would drop to 10mph and hills to 8mph.
Nigel


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2010)

Beware of the BoB?

This is specific to trikes.

There is an argument for single wheel trailers on two wheel bikes as they tilt with the frame

On trikes this is not the case as the rear triangle is fixed and always upright - hence when the trailer tries to tilt, it puts a twisting force on to the rear triangle of a trike.

There are suggestions that this stress can be detrimental to frame life.


----------



## dataretriever (4 May 2010)

I have a Burley Nomad and also a cheapy Costco childs trailer for towing a particularly fat (35kg) and lame golden retriever about in. There is some lag when towing especially uphill but on the flat it is hardly noticeable. The Burley tows much less noticeably than the cheapy and is better behaved behind trikes or uprights. I have made a plywood board for each one covered in carpet to reinforce the floor and it has a tie point to clip Sophie in so she doesn't try any of her special escape moves.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 May 2010)

The Croozer range is really good now, there is a pet specific trailer now as well.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 May 2010)

Well I've now bought a Burley Tail Wagon from Pedaldog on YACF so we'll see how that goes with the trike (and indeed with the dog, who may be Unconvinced).


----------



## arallsopp (19 May 2010)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I've now bought a Burley Tail Wagon from Pedaldog on YACF so we'll see how that goes with the trike (and indeed with the dog, who may be Unconvinced).



...and so, some time later, how is it Helen?


----------



## Auntie Helen (19 May 2010)

It's really good! Dog won't go in it, but we expected that - future dog will go in it from the beginning so should be fine.

I used the Tailwagon to take the recycling to Manningtree the other day and it was good. It's also v useful for shopping trips so I can get loads of milk and potatoes and other heavy stuff, plus bulky things like loo rolls and cereal packets.

My average speed is a bit lower, obviously, but it's not so much the extra weight, more the wind drag it seems. Uphill isn't much worse than normal but downhill is slower due to the wind resistance.

It's tricky to navigate in reverse, for example if I've parked somewhere outside a shop and need to back up. It would be a complete nightmare on a train too. But overall it's ace, it folds down quickly so we can get it into the house to store, and if the dog would actually go in it it'd be great for days out.


----------



## Valiant (20 May 2010)

Yay Helen's training to be the backup rider for Beatrix


----------



## arallsopp (21 May 2010)

Utterly given up trying to reverse the trailer on the smgte. Its beyond me. I just pick the bent up, spin it round the trailer, put it down. 

Possibly a little harder with a trike, but no less necessary if I'm steering


----------

